# Drug Dealer Caught on Google Street View



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Drug Dealer Caught on Google Street View*

_blog.buttermouth.com -_ Check out this drug deal that was caught on camera during a Google street view run


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Image no longer available for 3912 S Vincennes Ave, Chicago, IL 60653.

If you go to 3916, I'm not sure if the deal is over and done with. One guy looks like he's pocketing something, another one could be either getting into his car or perhaps engaging in a drug deal.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Go to 3902 and zoom in to full you can see it start. The original image at 3912 did show the transaction with money. Check back later as I am sure the google server felt the digg effect.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

I saw the truck come through our city last summer. Kind of hard to miss a mini van with 30 cameras on the roof and a sign "Capturing your world"..


----------



## nikc12 (Feb 3, 2008)

i wondered how they did it. in my head i pictured a group of interns with a couple digital cameras.

the truck with cameras mounted on top makes more sense.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

http://www.complex.com/blogs/tag/illegal-activity/


----------

